# Sanding the tubes....



## Marc Phillips (Jan 29, 2007)

How do you sand the tubes?

What grit?

I just started doing this, and so far it seems to work great... certainly is a lot faster and the tubes really come out shiny with lots of scratches for the CA to cling to...







It's an old circuit tester... and it fits the 7mm tubes perfectly... 

Anyhoo, wanted to share and see what y'all do...


----------



## clthayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have an old piece of 100 grit, I just wrap around and turn tube a little.  I have seen people sand length ways, I can see no advantage to it.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 29, 2007)

I usually just put mine on the lathe to sand them with 120 grit. I also take all of my tubes and do all of them so they are ready to use when I need them.


----------



## Pipes (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually just hold them in my hands and use the belt sander :O) But hey Iam old and not real bright :O)..A 1 inch belt sander is great fr this with a like 320 grit belt specilay a worn belt ![8D]  

pipes[]


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't sand the brass tubes. I never have and I've never had a problem with a tube coming loose. It seems that sanding tubes is just a nuisance  and not a real necessity. I'm sure several of our members will consider this blasphemy but that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Go ahead....try to convert me.[][]

BTW I do wipe them off with denatured alcohol just to be sure the tubes are clean for the glue...No! wiping is not sanding.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 29, 2007)

I sand with 150 grit by hand and wipe down with mineral spirits to clean them before gluing.


----------



## Pipes (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I don't sand the brass tubes. I never have and I've never had a problem with a tube coming loose. It seems that sanding tubes is just a nuisance  and not a real necessity. I'm sure several of our members will consider this blasphemy but that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Go ahead....try to convert me.[][]
> 
> BTW I do wipe them off with denatured alcohol just to be sure the tubes are clean for the glue...No! wiping is not sanding.
> ...



Sooner or later you will get blow outs maybe not sooner but later :O) I make golf clubs and know guys that have not done the sanding on the ends a shafts and regreted it..And I sand pen tubes but if you don't need to more power to you ! .. But I would bet it a bite you just when you don't want it to and least expect it ..


pipes[]


----------



## stevers (Jan 29, 2007)

I hold the tube in my fingers and use whatever paper is handy and twist the tube in and out and back and forth till I have a cross hatch pattern. Haven't had a tube come loose yet.


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 29, 2007)

I hold them in my hand and twirl a piece of 60 grit around them a couple of times just to groove the blank.


----------



## guts (Jan 30, 2007)

I use my cordless drill,chuck them up(very gently) then spin ,using 240 el cheapo roll sand paper.


----------



## TBone (Jan 30, 2007)

150 grit, twist by hand.  Although if I have many to do, my fingers cramp so a belt sander would be much easier.


----------



## Probie (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a great idea to use the sander.  I have one around the shop not really being utilized.  I normally use the twist in hand method that has been mentioned here


----------



## arioux (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi,

Do it like you, on my belt sander.  I've put a wood handle on an old mandrel.  Can make 2 or 3 tubes at the same time.

Alfred


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 30, 2007)

150 grit and turn by hand (or I make the boys do it [}] []).


----------



## mewell (Jan 30, 2007)

I do 12 to 14 tubes at once using just a piece of dowel in conjunction with the 6x48 belt sander.  Lots of tubes in a hurry!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 30, 2007)

I hand sand with 80 grit.. wrapped around a block and sand the tube at angle to the length.


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 30, 2007)

150 by hand currently.  May look into belt sander going forward.


----------



## jrc (Feb 2, 2007)

I also use a belt sander like that and I put a dozen tubes on a dowel. I can do 100 in just a few minutes


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />I also use a belt sander like that and I put a dozen tubes on a dowel. I can do 100 in just a few minutes



*whew!* ... glad someone else does this! ... I was getting worried []

Sure is fast.... and does (what appears to be) a good job...

I like the dowel idea... when you get a shipment of kits, just do all the tubes at once and be done with it... 

Hmm... I wonder if it matters how long the tubes sit (and oxidize) after they've been sanded before gluing them?

... maybe I wonder too much []


----------



## beamer (Feb 2, 2007)

Does brass oxidize very fast? (if at all?)

I need to learn more about metal, methinks.


----------



## cueman (Feb 2, 2007)

quote: 
Originally posted by jrc

I also use a belt sander like that and I put a dozen tubes on a dowel. I can do 100 in just a few minutes




*whew!* ... glad someone else does this! ... I was getting worried 

Sure is fast.... and does (what appears to be) a good job...

I like the dowel idea... when you get a shipment of kits, just do all the tubes at once and be done with it... 

Hmm... I wonder if it matters how long the tubes sit (and oxidize) after they've been sanded before gluing them?

... maybe I wonder too much  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marc Phillips


Marc,
Don't worry, I'm with you too. [][] I use my belt sander, just place it against the fence, hold it down lightly with my wood scrap and let her rip. I can do two at a time of the same OD. I might have to try the dowel method and see which one I like the most. 



<br />


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Feb 6, 2007)

Finally! I might be able to add something to the forums that I have not heard someone else say ... 


I chuck up a transmission in a cordless drill and hold the tubes in a piece of sandpaper (80 / 120 / 150 / what-have-ya) and then while the drill runs semi-slow, I put the tube on the tranny and let the tube slip a little .. up and down the tube a quick time or two and then grip tight with paper and off goes the tube ... no torn fingers, and fasssssst (in a Christopher Walken voice) {Kevin Pollack reference to a Bob-and-Tom gag}


----------



## beathard (Feb 6, 2007)

Place 150 on the workbench and run the tube back and forth.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## arioux (Feb 6, 2007)

Douglas,
what if you put 10 on the belt and just place your piece of wood flat on top to hold them and let them roll under the piece of wood? ..Not sure if i'm clear here[8D]

Alfred


----------



## cueman (Feb 6, 2007)

> Douglas,
> what if you put 10 on the belt and just place your piece of wood flat on top to hold them and let them roll under the piece of wood? ..Not sure if i'm clear here
> 
> Alfred



I tried that a couple times until one of the tubes caught on another, forced the wood scrap out of my hand, and all the tubes went flying like someone lit a pack of jumping jacks. []


----------

